# Uncoupling Kato Shinkansen Cars



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello,

Could someone please tell me how to uncouple Kato Shinkansen cars without damaging the couplers, since all the instructions are in Japanese, I cannot tell, I have looked on Youtube for an answer but found none.

Thank you,
Raven


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Try here:

```
http://www.katousa.com/N/JSE/E5.html
```
and here:

```
https://jmtn.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/kato-n700-shinkansen-model-review/
```


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Pull them straight apart. I ran into the same issue when I first purchased a set. It takes some force, but they do release.


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

I found the pdf instructions here:

```
http://www.katomodels.com/pdf/n700kei.pdf
```
using a translator, I get the following very rough translation:


> December 14, 2007
> Dear Customer
> KATO product to the invaluable patronage, Thank you grateful thick.
> N gauge model railroad N700 Shinkansen "Nozomi" (# 10-547, # 10-548, # 10-549)
> ...


----------



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

*Thank you*

I want to thank you all for replying to my post


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

The photos in the instructions linked above show a different setup than the set I have, on mine it's simply a matter of pulling them straight apart, but I'm not sure that applies to all. I assumed they all had a similar connection.

If they simply pushed together to connect, then they should pull straight apart.


----------



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

santafe158 said:


> The photos in the instructions linked above show a different setup than the set I have, on mine it's simply a matter of pulling them straight apart, but I'm not sure that applies to all. I assumed they all had a similar connection.
> 
> If they simply pushed together to connect, then they should pull straight apart.


 Thank you that is the exact train I have so it helps a lot


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

I have 3 different Shinkanesen sets and all of them you pull straight apart. It always kinda sketchy how hard you have to pull sometimes.


----------



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

biglionelguy said:


> I have 3 different Shinkanesen sets and all of them you pull straight apart. It always kinda sketchy how hard you have to pull sometimes.


Thank you


----------

